# Tung oil and Citrus solvent...is it safe??



## Pabs

Hey all

I've been using Tung oil as a finish for most of my project in the past few years. I use 100% pure Tung oil and mix it with citrus solvent to help speed drying time.
From my understanding Citrus solvent is non toxic and could be used in food grade applications and as far as I knew there were no risks while applying the stuff 
When I use it I find the smell pleasant and never have I had a headache after using it
am I right about this? is it safe? both during and after application?

Pabs


----------



## Earlextech

Absoluetly safe!


----------



## hObOmOnk

Not completely safe.

It can be a nasty skin, eyes and respiratory irritant.

However, once it evaporates, it's gone.

-Clinical chemist and toxicologist


----------



## Pabs

irritant, yes.. I can see that 
same as if I rub a lemon or an orange all over my hands, it will dry them up in no time and hurt like hell if any cuts are present

when you say it's a respiratory irritant , could using this without a respirator cause me health hazards? 
as far as I know these products are 100% natural…no funky chemicals added..
not saying all things natural are ok for you but since the container had no nasty warnings I assumed it was ok


----------



## Earlextech

Yes, if you squeeze fresh orange juice into your eyes, it will irritate you.
So, don't do that!


----------



## hObOmOnk

Citrus Solvent (d-Limonene) is similar in toxicity to turpentine.
Long term (chronic) exposure can cause resistivity to the products and skin and mucus membrane damage.

Use it with the same precautions as any other wood finishing solvents.
Avoid direct contact with the skin and don't use it where the fumes are concentrated.
Good ventilation, plastic gloves and maybe a carbon filtered mask with eye protection couldn't hurt.
I use citrus solvent a lot in my finish recipes and as a solvent in my homemade furniture wax.

I do most of my finishing outside. 
I also use turpentine, mineral spirits and VM&P Naphtha.

I drink orange juice, I don't drink Citrus Solvent.


----------



## Pabs

@Earlextech… I'll keep that tip in mind! hehe

@hobomonk-- humm, didn't know it was that toxic… in terms of VOCs are there any environmental concerns with this? when compared to some chemically enhanced products out there?
it can't be as bad as polyurethane for instant…that stuff nearly knocks me out when I open a can..


----------



## hObOmOnk

Citrus Solvent isn't much of an environmental problem.
No more than the citrus groves in Florida. 

Polyurethane is an ingredient not a product. Products that contain polyurethane can vary widely in composition. In our lab we tested wood finishing products that contain "polyurethane" and they vary from less than 5% to more than 20% polyurethane. Other ingredients are all over the place. Solvents include mineral spirits and naphtha. Other resins include alkyds and phenolic. Oils include modified soya oil, linseed, tung oil and others.
It's like calling soup water.


----------



## herg1

You can also look up their properties and cautions via an MSDS sheet.


----------



## Pabs

yikes…not as harmless as I thought !

http://www.biconet.com/home/infosheets/CitraSolvMSDS.pdf


----------

